# One You'd Most Like To See



## Ghostdancer (Oct 6, 2007)

Which WWII battle site would you most like to visit?

For me I think Guadalcanal and the other Solomons. From what I understand it is one of the most scenic and beautiful areas of the Pacific and a lot of remaining wartime relics which the current government has under official protection.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been to Okinawa, Guam, The Phillipines.... I'd like to go to Truk,
or to Rabaul...

Charles


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 6, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I've been to Okinawa, Guam, The Phillipines.... I'd like to go to Truk,
> or to Rabaul...
> 
> Charles



Wasn't Rabaul partially destroyed by a volcano or other natural disaster not too long ago? Heard it was more damage than was ever done during the war.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I have been to many of the European ones: Bastogne, Normandy, etc... so I would like to go to any of the Pacific ones.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 7, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well I have been to many of the European ones: Bastogne, Normandy, etc... so I would like to go to any of the Pacific ones.



Have you seen the Hurtgen Forest? Where exactly is that?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes I have been up there. it is near Aachen on the Belgium and German border. We few a General up there for a ceremony.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 7, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yes I have been up there. it is near Aachen on the Belgium and German border. We few a General up there for a ceremony.



Such as it was for those who had to fight there the forest does look lush and beautiful even in the war footage. Is this actually part of the Rhineland Black Forest?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

No the Black Forest is just South of Stuttgart.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 7, 2007)

And in places such as these I wonder if one were to look hard enough if they could find old rifle and machine gun shell casings.

If I were in Normandy one thing I'd want to see is the Orne River bridge crossing where these British glider troops made an assault; however, I understand that the bridge has been replaced.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Ghostdancer said:


> And in places such as these I wonder if one were to look hard enough if they could find old rifle and machine gun shell casings.



Believe it or not things are found all over the place.

I have unconfirmed sources that say that at one of the military installations where I lived they just uncovered an underground bunker with Tiger Tanks in it.

Again this is unconfirmed and if I get some more info I will let everyone know. It would not surprise me as there are tunnels all over the city and outlying areas. Hell in the basement of the PX is an autopsy table from WW2. I was walking around in the basement of the building I work in and there are all sorts of orginal hallways and tunnels from WW2 with original wooden doors with stamps on them and everything. Pretty neat.



Ghostdancer said:


> If I were in Normandy one thing I'd want to see is the Orne River bridge crossing where these British glider troops made an assault; however, I understand that the bridge has been replaced.



Ive been there and yes the the original bridge is not there anymore. Only the foundation of it is still left. Still it is very cool to go to anyplace in Normandy. Just to walk Omaha beach is truely eye opening.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 7, 2007)

Getting closer to home - There's a peak in the Rincon Mtns. east of Tucson which contain the remains of a B-25 Mitchell that crashed there during the war. Current maps of the area show no trails for the area though so I'm guessing it is very difficult to get to.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 7, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Believe it or not things are found all over the place.
> 
> I have unconfirmed sources that say that at one of the military installations where I lived they just uncovered an underground bunker with Tiger Tanks in it.
> 
> ...



That is neat if so. Gee, do you suppose they're haunted?


----------



## rochie (Oct 7, 2007)

after reading with the old breed i'd love to go to pelilu


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 8, 2007)

I'd like to visit alot of places but particularly New Guinea (Lae, Kokoda, Milne Bay etc), Midway and Tobruk.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Believe it or not things are found all over the place.
> 
> I have unconfirmed sources that say that at one of the military installations where I lived they just uncovered an underground bunker with Tiger Tanks in it.
> 
> ...



The original bridge was there when I went (it was behind the museum), it just isn't in use anymore. Not sure which battlefields I would like to go to. I have been to Normandy but I think I would like to go and see some of the Pacific Islands battles or North Africa.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 8, 2007)

Scuba diving in Truk Lagoon!
Corregidor
Iwo Jima
Normandy
Stalingrad
Maginot line


I've been to Sicily, Malta, Bastogne, Berlin and others

Malta is VERY cool

.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 8, 2007)

I would like to Go up to Kokoda and then up from there to Nomandy and do a tour of europe and visit the Aussie diggers from WW1 in france......


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 8, 2007)

The Normandy beaches. Also of the Pacific battlefields, especially Tarawa, Iwo, Corregidor, Okinawa, Midway. 

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 9, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> The original bridge was there when I went (it was behind the museum), it just isn't in use anymore.



I believe you are correct. If I recall the tour guide took us to the bridge during out tour of the museum.


----------



## Instal (Oct 26, 2007)

My dream vacation would be to take a Stephen Ambrose Historical Tour. Particularly the Band of Brothers tour. To see all those sites in relation to the film and the 101 st Airborne would be the best.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been to Normandy and Dieppe for WW2. We were mostly in France, so we saw a lot more of the WW1 sites such as Vimy.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 29, 2007)

I was in French Morocco in 1954, and there were still wrecked landing craft
10 yards from the beach. The beach was Medhia, but I'm not sure of the
correct spelling. Minefields all over the place, but they were fenced and
signs in ten languages. School boys would amuse themselves by throwing
rocks in the area, hopeing to trigger a mine.

Charles


----------

